# I have some rough diamonds I need to cut up for other use. Can a dremel tool work



## 13liberty (Nov 23, 2017)

I ordered some rough diamonds and was looking for possible ways to cut them up in an inexpensive route. 

Will a dremel tool with diamond blades work?


----------

